# So after seven years it might all end.



## boximusmaximus (May 8, 2014)

So after the best seven years of my life. Things might come crashing down. Sorry if this is out of order, or doesn't make any sense. Its really hard for me to put cohesive thoughts together right now.

So a little over 6 weeks ago my wife told me she no longer loves me. This came out of nowhere. She was a little distant for about a week leading up to the event. I asked her if she was alright and she said that she was tired, stressed ect ect .from work.
She left, for about 5 days. Staying at a friend's house for two days. Then a motel 6 for the rest of the time. She had called and asked to come home on the 5th day. I barely ever see her. She started working two jobs, looking into getting back into school. 
So after about a month we finally got to talk a little bit. She told me her love had started to dwindle about the time we got married two years ago. She said yes to getting married because she thought it would fix everything. I was none the wiser.
So things went back to us not seeing each other often. Until yesterday. We had time to talk. She told me she loves me but she isn't in love with me. The strange thing is we get along so well. It's just like when we were in love, but without the love from her. When we can talk we have a good time. Comfort one another. 
She had told me she feels like she has lost control of her life. She had a very very terrible childhood. I made a promise not to tell about it, but if you feel that is a must. Private message me. I can write it there. Today I managed to get her to make an appointment to see a doctor, she is going next month. I believe she will be referred too a therapist.
I just don't understand. What do I do? I love her so much. I have never done anything wrong. I have always been there for her, I clean I cook. I take her out. I do everything a man is supposed to do for his wife. My life has been an absolute wreck since this has happened. I can't eat I can't sleep. I cry all of the time. My work is suffering. I just don't know what to do. I love her so much.
I am sure this is lacking in detail sorry it's just the world seems so fuzzy like its closing in on me. I probably haven't even finished my thoughts in the paragraphs above. Sorry.


----------



## Piggy (Apr 24, 2014)

Think cheating..... sorry to say


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes. The is another person involved. 
Pull yourself together and investigate what's going on. Brace yourself as it's likely not going to be fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Read this thread and see if anything fits what your wife is doing. 

Be prepared that she is involved with another man.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/128754-examples-cheaters-script-thread-resource.html


----------



## boximusmaximus (May 8, 2014)

I have some investigating to do.
That thread fits like a glove. I'll get back to everyone.


----------



## boximusmaximus (May 8, 2014)

So I didn't have to dig at all. Just after I posted the last message. My friends girlfriend called.
She said she had evidence that my was is being unfaithful. Apparently the second job she was working full time at is a part time gig.
She has been sleeping with one of my best friends of the last 15 years.
His girlfriend became suspicious of them spending so much time together. That is something I didn't know was happening. She knew something was up but could not pin it. Until last Sunday. She left her phone on record in their room. I heard everything.
I so torn up over this.
What do I do? Where do I turn? I feel as if my entire life has ended and there isn't a way out.
I haven't confronted her as of yet. She is supposedly at work.


----------



## Feelingsadnlonely (Mar 3, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear that. I've have not dealt with infidelity in my marriage but what everyone else around here says, start doing the 180 ASAP.

It's going to be hard, but please hang in there. Cry if you have to and be sad as much as you have to. It is something that you will have to do in order to be able to get through this. At work, try not to think about it even though it will be very difficult to do. 

You are a much better person than she is. You keep your head up high and know that you will be OK.


----------



## Feelingsadnlonely (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh, and dump that "friend" ASAP. You think you will file for D? 

Let her go...


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow 15 years. That's unreal. You need to file for D and let her go. 
There is no point in trying to fix this. Sorry your here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

Divorce her, that's a lot of time.


----------

